# Autofeed II issue on Vermeer BC1000XL



## AvoGrower (Mar 3, 2011)

I am new to this site and not very experienced in the arborist trade. I run an avocado orchard that we are doing significant pruning on so we purchased a used Vermeer BC1000XL.

Everything was working fine at first but now I am having problems where on anything slightly thick or oddly shape it will shut down the feed roller. I can still put it into reverse and it will roll in reverse, but in order to get it to start feeding inwards again I have to shut the entire thing off and restart it. Only then will it start feeding again.

I have a feeling that it is some issue with the AutoFeed II program and that it is simply not restarting the roller as it should once it clears the feed chute.

Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## equipmentguru (Mar 5, 2011)

*Check the simple things first*

I recommend checking the drum drive belt tension.


----------



## Mikests (Apr 4, 2011)

What year is the chipper, Vermeer chippers run the hydraulic system using micro switches and electrically controlled valves, depending on how old it is depends on the style of switches used, and how the system runs, sometimes it is a problem with a bad switch or cam, one of the most common switches to have a problem with are the ones on the knee safety bar on the in feed table. they have a roller arm on them that gets bent and hung up. if all your switches are working properly it sounds like a system pressure problem, part of the auto feed system works off pressure resistance, when the system reaches a pre set pressure caused by the material getting hung up it goes into reverse or stops, then tries to feed it again. If the pressure relief is set incorrectly it can have the same type of effect you are having, I hope this helps!


----------



## Denny1125 (Apr 22, 2011)

*if you are still having problems .*



AvoGrower said:


> I am new to this site and not very experienced in the arborist trade. I run an avocado orchard that we are doing significant pruning on so we purchased a used Vermeer BC1000XL.
> 
> Everything was working fine at first but now I am having problems where on anything slightly thick or oddly shape it will shut down the feed roller. I can still put it into reverse and it will roll in reverse, but in order to get it to start feeding inwards again I have to shut the entire thing off and restart it. Only then will it start feeding again.
> 
> ...


 
if you are still having this problem contact me @[email protected]
I have 8 of them.


----------



## equipmentguru (Apr 23, 2011)

Does your amber info light on the back of the chipper work? If it does work what is the light doing when the problem occurs?


----------

